# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  مشکل در کار با Mswinsck.ocx

## ehsan-avr

سلام دوستان 
یه مشکل عجیب موقع کار با Mswinsck.ocx پیدا کردم که اگه دوستان منو راهنمایی کنن ممنون میشم.در واقع میخوام یه قسمت تو برنامه هام بزارم که کاربر مستقیما بتونه به من ایمیل بزنه :لبخند گشاده!:  
وقتی کامپیونت رو به برنامه اضافه می کنم اضافه میشه ولی وقتی میخوام اونو بزارم رو فرم خطا میده. یه عکس هم از خطا میزارم دوستان منو راهنمایی کنن. اینم بگم که در اول که به فایل شک داشتم رفتم اونو دوباره دانلود کردم و مشکل از فایل نیست.

----------


## Felony

اگر پیغام رو با دقت مطالعه میکردید به راحتی متوجه می شدید ، باید نسحه ی کامل کامپوننت رو استفاده کنید ، این نسخه که شما دارین نیاز به سریال داره .

----------


## alih110

دوست عزیز اینو برات آپلود کردم دانلود کن و از این استفاده کن ببین کارت راه میفته !!1

----------


## ehsan-avr

سلام 
از راهنماییتون ممنونم . من فایلی که دوست خوبمون alih110 فرستادن رو دانلود کردم ولی بازم همون خطا رو میده :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## Payman62

سلام.
شما از winsock خود ویبی استفاده میکنید؟ برنامه ای ویبی که نصب کردید رجیستر شدس؟

----------


## ehsan-avr

سلام
من اول از Mswinsck.ocx خود ویبی استفاده کردم که کار نکرد و به صورت جدا هم که استفاده می کنم همون ارور رو میده .
در ضمن ویبی من رجیستر شده است و تعجب من از این مشکل اینه که تمام کامپیونت ها رو من آزمایش کردم و همشون کار میکنن و فقط این یکی کار نمیکنه!
آیا این  ممکنه که مشکل از ویندوز من باشه؟

----------


## ehsan-avr

سلام به همگی 
آقا مشکل من حل شد! آخر هم نفهمیدم مشکل از کجاست ولی وقتی ویژوال رو پاک کردم و دوباره نصب کردم کارم راه افتاد و دیگه ارور نمیده 
از همه ی دوستان که منو راهنمایی کردن تشکر می کنم :بوس:

----------


## alex-m26

دوستان توی ویندوز هفت هم همین پیام رو می ده

----------

